# Colquitt County 11-23-05



## treedawg (Nov 26, 2005)

The deer were moving in Colquitt County!!!!

My cousin scored a spike at about 9:00 AM.

I had a nice 6 pointer go by the stand at about 11:30 and it stayed in the thick stuff.

Just before dark I dropped a fat doe, then a button buck. Shame on me for the button, but try as I might I couldn't see his buttons through the scope and the freezer was void of any venison.

A few more deer were seen on the morning of the 24th, but nobody scored. 

I have about 5lbs of venison prepared for jerky right now

TD


----------

